# Lawton's Flight??



## ann-jen (30 March 2007)

Ok I'm going to have a go. Has anyone heard of this stallion? IDx in Ireland. Was my previous horses sire. The chestnut in the middle of my signature is by him.


----------



## dieseldog (30 March 2007)

I think Lawton is Spelt Laughtons and there are a lot of horses around by him


----------



## ann-jen (30 March 2007)

Oh brill I might find searching with the correct name a bit more fruitful then. 
	
	
		
		
	


	












 Doh!
I wonder if anyone else on here has a horse by him if he's been used a lot.


----------



## ann-jen (30 March 2007)

Thanks DD - I've now found loads of referances to him on the internet - lots of piccies of offspring but none of him, sadly.


----------



## Jemayni (30 March 2007)

I have ridden many by him &amp; by his prodegy(SP,) my YO is very fond of them... They are usually bay with a star; big, naughty &amp; talented!


----------



## ann-jen (30 March 2007)

Mine was a bright chestnut with not a picking of white on her. She was lovely - a really nice person and not a stereotypical chestnut mare. She had a nice jump but she wasn't straight forward and could put a horrid stop in if you weren't totally commited - fortunately not too often. Sadly she was killed when we were hit by a car out hacking or I'd have her still.


----------



## Jemayni (31 March 2007)

Thats terrible; Im so sorry....

She sounded like a very nice mare!


----------



## ann-jen (31 March 2007)

She was gorgeous and definitely didn't deserve the way she went - She would go out and work in all weathers with her ears pricked - not like my current mare who can't stand the rain. Perversely enough she was bomb proof on the roads, whereas current mare isnt - but after what happened we don't hack out much - just not worth the risk.
Anyway the chestnut came from Ireland via a Shirley Kernon (sp) and it wasn't until after I bought her that Shirley revealed she was by Laughtons Flight - which is just as well as apparently that would of upped her purchase price quite a bit!


----------

